# How do I feed raw, meaty bones in the house?



## arkadia (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, this is my first post, so forgive my ignorance in advance. I adopted a Havanese pup, Jasper, about a month ago and even though I'm not quite ready to go raw entirely, I would like to introduce some raw bones to his diet. Like some of you, I don't eat much meat myself, so I find myself being uncharacteristically squeamish at the thought of raw meat all over everything. Since winter seems to have arrived here in NY, I can't just send both dogs outside for a few hours. Any suggestions? I saw one picture that was recently posted here showing a dog enjoying a big, bloody bone on a RED blanket laid over the tan carpet. Clever, but how does one get your dog to stay on said red blanket? Jasper has some health and socialization issues that are to be expected with a recent rescue, but we are working carefully on all fronts, and he is truly a delight. Especially because he needs a bit of extra help, I think the nutritional and entertainment value of the raw bones far outweighs my vegetarian leanings, and I'm game for a canine feast on Thursday. What should I try first with a pup who is just about five months old and eight pounds on the nose? Chicken backs/necks? Soup bones cut into smaller bits? Or just let him dive in to a bone that might be bigger than he is and enjoy a bit of a laugh at our little man's expense? What of the white coat? Not enough chocolate in his coat to cover the mess.

Thanks so much for your help, and hope that this Thanksgiving is a happy one for all. 

Kate


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hopefully someone else will answer to this...I don't feed raw, yet, anyway. But, those that have said it is important that the bones be raw, not cooked, and best are chicken necks, and bigger beef bones with marrow inside. I'm thinking that if I gave my guy a bone I'd put him in his wire playpen/crate to be sure it stayed off the carpet.

Sheri


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

For raw meaty bones - RMB I would start off with maybe some chicken necks. You may want to break them in half though so he can more easilly chew them. Beef necks would be good as well for recreational chewing. For the first time chewing a recreational bone, he may throw up in the night. Sometimes they get a little too excited and will digest a piece larger than they should. My guys threw up the first night or two then never again. You may also want to add some digestive enzymes to help them get started. I used it for both my guys for about 2 weeks when i started feeding raw. 

Dogs who are new to raw feeding and are fed recreational bones can ingest pieces of bone that are too big for their stomachs to pass through their systems. Sometimes pieces of bones stay undigested and dogs will vomit them up with some yellow bile in the early morning hours. This is normal and will subside the longer he chews these bigger bones. 

Digesting raw food is normal for dogs, but if they’ve come off years of kibble food, their stomach acids (hydrochloric acid) and stomach muscles aren’t up to that of a “seasoned” raw food eater. As this develops what your dog is able to digest will increase. 

Raw meaty bones (or RMBs) are soft enough for the dog to chew up and eat - things like chicken necks, turkey necks, or duck necks, which make up about 60% of your dog’s diet. Recreational bones, on the other hand, are larger bones that the dog will chew on but will not eat the whole bone - things like beef marrow or neck bones.

I usually lay out a blanket in the kitchen and close off the kitchen. Brando has a habit of trying to carry his bones to various places in the house whereas Bogart will just sit and chew in place. In the summer I just put them both on the balcony.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will say put them in a room and close it off with a baby gate if you can. I gave Belle a bone this week and she normally will stay where I gave it to her especially if it is too big for her to carry. Belle doesnt give up her raw bones and in fact she will try and take others. So I come into the kitchen and it is gone. I see Autumn there and I was scared Autumn ate it. Well I watched her and couldn't find it. DH sat on the couch and Belle shoved it in between cushions!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOO GROSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Yes there was a RMB in my couch cushions all day. Belle didnt want anyone to take it!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I found that Lola is so intent on the darned bone, she barely thinks of moving from where I put her. So I put down a towel on the floor, and if she ever does try to move to the carpet, i'll just say off and move it back to the towel. Her fear of losing the bone would overwhelm her need to move. 

If your dog has a strong constitution, all should go well. But if your Hav has a delicate stomach, you may find that bones they can eat are just too much. Then bones they can chew on might be better for both of you.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Redorr said:


> I found that Lola is so intent on the darned bone, she barely thinks of moving from where I put her. So I put down a towel on the floor, and if she ever does try to move to the carpet, i'll just say off and move it back to the towel. Her fear of losing the bone would overwhelm her need to move.
> 
> *If your dog has a strong constitution, all should go well. But if your Hav has a delicate stomach, you may find that bones they can eat are just too much. Then bones they can chew on might be better for both of you*.


Actually...  bones such as chicken necks which are digested are easier on the stomach then bones from recreational chewing.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I will say put them in a room and close it off with a baby gate if you can. I gave Belle a bone this week and she normally will stay where I gave it to her especially if it is too big for her to carry. Belle doesnt give up her raw bones and in fact she will try and take others. So I come into the kitchen and it is gone. I see Autumn there and I was scared Autumn ate it. Well I watched her and couldn't find it. DH sat on the couch and Belle shoved it in between cushions!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOO GROSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! Yes there was a RMB in my couch cushions all day. Belle didnt want anyone to take it!!!


EWWW uke:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda, Was the the prof. steaming mad?? lol

Ryan


----------



## arkadia (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for the clear advice. Perhaps I'll wait until Friday to try the bones so if Jasper (Hav) or Posie (28 pound charcoal grey country cousin to a Hav) do get sick, it won't be during a large family gathering! I'll be back with more questions, I'm sure, but thanks so much for making this seem easy.

Kate


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Belle has been here too long to get mad anymore. Well except when she is really naughty like being on the dining table when I set dinner on it and walk away!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm considering a RMB diet but am also squeamish about the mess. Does anyone think it advisable for me to buy a wire crate where I put the food in the crate and have the puppy leave it there when they are done?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

That seems like a great idea, a bit costly, but clean.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that's a perfectly good way if you can't close them off in the kitchen.


----------

